# Weekend Benching of AMD Phenom II 970 with LN2



## thebanik (Dec 9, 2010)

So I got a few Processors from AMD, had weekend off because of Diwali, and was feeling a bit less lazy than usual so decided to utilize my time benching AMD Phenom II 970.

Full config of the rig below :

Processor : AMD Phenom II 970 BE
Motherboard : Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Ram : Kingston Hyper-X 2000Mhz CL7
Graphics : MSI GTX 470
PSU : CoolerMaster Real Power Pro 1000W
Benchstation : CoolerMaster Benchtable

Though Phenom II 970 has been launched a little late by AMD but its very easy to overclock and 4.2-4.4Ghz on air is possible for benchmarking which is pretty good. Everyone already knows about the capability of Crosshair IV Formula, its certainly one of the best AMD boards around, lagging behind only to its bigger cousin Crosshair IV Extreme.

Next up will be 1100T under LN2, 


*img602.imageshack.us/img602/3453/amd970cpuz.jpg

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/3738/970superpi.jpg

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/9299/970wprime32.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/i/benching051110amdjpgb.jpg/


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 9, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

A 965BE can do 6.5ghz on ln2 stable during benchmarks with a UD3H and such boards if I am not mistaken.

Your 970 did 6.63 ghz stable enough to get a CPU-Z screenshot, that too with crosshair IV formula but dragged it down to 6.2 ghz for Pi and wprime runs? Impotent chip/board? 

I didn't want to ask but about 7 people till now have pinged me regarding this. While you're at it, someone wants to why you're running vista and someone else wanted to know why no vantage/cinebench runs. Also some guy wants to know if you're related in some way with Pankaj Banik :-/

Hey don't ask me anything, they said they preferred me to ask you as couple of times you spoke to them in a rude manner >_>".


----------



## thebanik (Dec 13, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> A 965BE can do 6.5ghz on ln2 stable during benchmarks with a UD3H and such boards if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Your 970 did 6.63 ghz stable enough to get a CPU-Z screenshot, that too with crosshair IV formula but dragged it down to 6.2 ghz for Pi and wprime runs? Impotent chip/board?
> 
> ...



You would know better that not all chips are same, , I was hoping to crack atleast 6.8Ghz myself, but either the chip or the Pot was/is holding me back. 

These tests were done in 30 minutes max. Didnt bother to run vantage etc. because AMD is much behind Intel's efficiency, and have already done 3d runs around 6Ghz with 980X. 
Vista because again, I knew there was no point in trying to extract efficiency out of AMD when it will fail against Intel atleast in the benchmarks, and it was already installed, 
I havent even interacted on TD at all, so dont know how come people find me rude, . And no, I neither know nor am I related to Pankaj Banik


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ They are not TD members. They said they met you in BYOC before.


----------



## thebanik (Dec 13, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ They are not TD members. They said they met you in BYOC before.



Aah, to be honest, could be possible, atleast the last BYOC, I was late, was preparing and there were people who wanted to touch, Dry Ice, the setup and what not,


----------

